# Seat Adjustments in 90 Maxima SE



## 90maxima (Oct 20, 2005)

Hey guys!

I just bought my 1990 maxima se I like it a lot.. runs pretty fine as soon as I get a hold of some money I'm going to be putting a cold-air intake in and work on the exhaust etc... but I had a question before I did all that. I'm about 6'0 tall, maybe a little taller, I was wondering how you guys would set your seat adjustments, do you like the seat all the way high up or lower to the ground with that little knob you can turn right/left? Also, for the transmission... should I set it in power, auto, or comfort? It seems as if auto is better then comfort, but comfort could possibly be best on gas I'm not sure... auto seems good because its normal driving  i dunno help would be cool!


----------



## alexnds (Oct 1, 2005)

*Seat Adjustments and info*



90maxima said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I just bought my 1990 maxima se I like it a lot.. runs pretty fine as soon as I get a hold of some money I'm going to be putting a cold-air intake in and work on the exhaust etc... but I had a question before I did all that. I'm about 6'0 tall, maybe a little taller, I was wondering how you guys would set your seat adjustments, do you like the seat all the way high up or lower to the ground with that little knob you can turn right/left? Also, for the transmission... should I set it in power, auto, or comfort? It seems as if auto is better then comfort, but comfort could possibly be best on gas I'm not sure... auto seems good because its normal driving  i dunno help would be cool!


Congrats on your purchase! Adjust the rake of the cushion with knobs and seat back and forth with lever under the seat. The "power" button holds the motor slightly longer in gear before going to next higher gear. So, let's say you're pulling 4,000 revs and instead of the upshift from 2nd to 3rd immediately, it holds it a little longer at that rpm before dropping the revs down by going to next higher (numerically lower) gear. The "Comfort button" is the opposite. It will give you slightly better gas mileage, and not hold the gear too long and try to upshift as quickly as possible to save on gas.
So, instead of shifting say at 4500 rpm at part throttle, it will begin the 2nd to 3rd shift at 3,000 rpm and make it take place sooner rather than later.

In reality, make sure you have a good tuneup, fresh clean fluids: radiator, oil, radiator, and so forth and you'll be fine. Your driving style has more to do with gas mileage than the "power" or "comfort' button, and state of overall engine tune. Have fun with the Max!


----------

